

Hubris : A Trojan Horse for Haskell - r11t
http://fp-syd.googlegroups.com/web/haskell-hubris.pdf

======
fallintothis
_Provably safe at compile time_

Is this true? I was under the impression that the Haskell standard didn't
formally specify its type semantics. Do works like
<http://web.cecs.pdx.edu/~mpj/thih/> "count" (i.e., is it the canonical reason
we presume Haskell's type system is provably sound)? Honest question.

------
sjf
So it's a way to call Haskell from Ruby? Where does the Trojan horse come in?
Presentations don't work so well with just the slides.

~~~
henning
I think the idea is, it's a way to sneak Haskell in to environments that
otherwise wouldn't use them.

~~~
blackdog
yep, that was the idea. (Well, that, and I'm hoping that once Ruby hackers try
Haskell, they'll be forever corrupted by the Functional side of the force.)

